# The pictures of 1/10th scale Yamato Battleship



## king-wang (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## king-wang (Mar 20, 2006)

Have a nice day!


----------



## thuntboss (Feb 1, 2006)

JEEZ, since they're going that far, maybe they could rebuild it as a 1 to 1. LOL. Man, that thing is a monster !


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Thats sweet. I always loved the looks of that ship.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Back where I am from we call models THAT big boats and we ride in them!  

I wonder if those cannons really work? :thumbsup: 

tom


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Where's that being built?!? What's the point of it (museum, science center, maritime center?!?)?!? What's the status? Is there a web page?!?

Thanks!

Nevermind ...just saw the _other_ post 'splaining everything.


----------

